# Sex ? for men with young/er children...



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you ever have sex in the house outside the bedroom with your wife? 

My husband will not. I've tried. He's afraid that we are going to get caught by one of the kids. Of course they would be sleeping at the time. I've tried talking him in to going to other places in the house, just to keep it interesting. I'm obviously the more risky one in our marriage.lol. Maybe when he gets the clear from his vascectomy that he will be a little more adventurous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Yes, and we`ve been caught.

I`m pretty sure it scarred the middle kid for life.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

tacoma said:


> Yes, and we`ve been caught.
> 
> I`m pretty sure it scarred the middle kid for life.


:rofl:


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Rarely when the kids were young and home did we. This has always been something my husband loved though, so I use to arrange for them to stay with my mom or overnight with friends. Is it possible for you to arrange for them to stay overnight with family once in a while?

Just something to look forward to, we have sex in other places as much as we do in bed now that the kids are older and one has moved out and one is out a lot.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

We do. I honestly don't really care where we have sex - I'm good any and every place as long as I don't get arrested. However, my wife seems to like places outside the bedroom but I really think it has more to do with keeping me from falling sound asleep immediately afterwards.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Not that we do it very often anymore at all,

But about 5 years ago we did the different room thing and it almost immediately resulted in kid number 2.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Got caught, and glad that the kids forget. My daughter asked my wife about the nightmares she was having when she walked into our room, and wondering if I knew that laying on top of her will not help. Our son told my wife's friend that we wrestle in the shower - he was pretty sure I won since I had her pinned against the wall. The glass was textured, so he could only make out a little. We always were lucky in making sure that every house we bought during relocation had a full master suite, so we had sofa, TV and even a small fridge in the adjoining rooms. 

Before we were married, her family members caught us so many times that it wasn't funny. Her dad used to ask me to stay at their home while he and his wife were away on business, and they knew that we slept together. Her younger sister and brother apparently didn't understand knocking before entering.


----------



## gav (Nov 13, 2011)

yup ... regularly. :smthumbup: And we have six kids.

sticking to just the bedroom gets boring


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

We have a 21 yr old son who lives in the basement of our home. It just seems that every time we're gettin' jiggy with it he needs to come up for a snack. We finally told him "the kitchen is closed at 9:00pm". The other night (guess he forgot), he came up, saw his dad sitting at the kitchen table naked, and said "yeah, I'm not that hungry". lol It's like they think parents don't have sex.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband would not unless all the kids were gone, our kids are up all hours of the night and one never knows when one will pop up! He is not the adventurous type. But when they are all gone, anything goes.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Yes. Get a baby sitter if he's that worried.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes we do. Our 4yr old actually just caught us the other day. I was riding him backward and was using his feet for leverage. She walked in and asked what was going on. I told her I was rubbing daddy's feet (I had a shirt on and he had a blanket over some of him) she said OK and asked for a snack then wondered to the kitchen.

She also asked why we shower together and how come i can be in the room when daddy is "getting dressed" but she isn't allowed.


----------

